# UK passport renewal



## hellsbadger (Aug 26, 2010)

I need to renew my passport in the next few months but need to time the application carefully as I know I have to have 6 months left on it to get back into the US. The UK govt info says that a passport renewal can take at least 4 weeks. Has anyone on the forum renewed recently and can confirm this estimated time? I'm concerned by the 'at least' as that suggests it could be much longer!

Also, I have been trying to find out what happens about my visa. Do I need to make arrangements to get it transferred to my new passport or can I just carry my old passport to show the visa when I re-enter the US?

Thanks for any comments or advice.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you carry both passports ..the POE may mark the new passport with VIOP


----------

